# Toro ProStripe 560 Review / Questions?



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Hey, y'all

I believe I'm one of the few people out here (maybe the only) with the ProStripe560. The plan is to do a full video review this weekend. Going into this I thought I'd give anyone the opportunity to ask any questions, requests for features or any other info that you haven't been able to find in the limited vids that are out there...

I had a TON of questions before getting it, and figure out all the answers after the fact...

It's an amazing machine - I'd be happy to go though as many questions as people may have.

These things are a huge investment and I'm hoping to fill in a few blanks that you all may have preventing you from pulling the trigger.


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Took delivery of mine yesterday. Any tips on mulching?


----------



## pwnz (May 24, 2019)

I'm highly interested in how the rear roller helps with high spots in the lawn / avoids scalping high spots or even dropping into flower beds with one side of the mower.

Conventional mowers with 4 wheels hack everything off and two-roller reel mowers on the other just glide along.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

I would like to see lots of close up detailed footage of the rear roller. I may or may not be working on something.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Reel Low Dad said:


> I would like to see lots of close up detailed footage of the rear roller. I may or may not be working on something.


Done! no problem. I'll get as much of the rear roller as I can.

As for what you may, or may not, be working on? Can I have one?


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

Looking forward to your review. I'm debating on either the prostripe or a swardman right now. I reached out to a Toro distributor and got pricing and it's not to far off the price of the 18" swarman. So would love to know the pro/con with the prostripe vs a reel.&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

pwnz said:


> dropping into flower beds with one side of the mower.


This is what I want to know also.

If this mower can hang over the egde of a flower bed without tipping I'll buy one tomorrow.


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Sinclair said:


> pwnz said:
> 
> 
> > dropping into flower beds with one side of the mower.
> ...


I'll do what I can - for sure. I may have to dig a trench for this one as I don't have a ton of flower beds. I'll get it done.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

@RozWeston Could you share what the rough cost of this machine is? Thanks!


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Mine was about $1950.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

mtroo said:


> Mine was about $1950.


Reading the specs it looks as if it'll mow up to 2.36". Have you tried that on your northern mix? If so does it still look good at that height?

I want the look of a reel mower, but am not ready to commit to mowing sub 2", looking for that mower that will give the best possible results between 2-2.5". I know it won't look like a reel mower, just sick of constant tire tracks from my push mower in the thick yard!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Eric said:


> mtroo said:
> 
> 
> > Mine was about $1950.
> ...


I'll do a couple tests at different heights so you can see... I usually just lower it down to 1" and go for it. I have 100% PRG and late last year I started using PGR (which is like crack BTW) so it was easier for me. But I'll show you what it looks like at 2.5"


----------



## mtroo (Jul 31, 2018)

Eric said:


> Reading the specs it looks as if it'll mow up to 2.36". Have you tried that on your northern mix? If so does it still look good at that height?
> 
> I want the look of a reel mower, but am not ready to commit to mowing sub 2", looking for that mower that will give the best possible results between 2-2.5". I know it won't look like a reel mower, just sick of constant tire tracks from my push mower in the thick yard!


I need to update my profile. I had a large landscaping project where I moved about 900 yards of dirt to cut out a hillside, and as a result I had sod put down for about 18k of the lawn. The other parts of the lawn I have allowed to go wild.

I just got the mower this past week. I am cutting at the max height of 2.4 inches. It looks great. Since the sod is new, I am not going to go much lower this year.


----------



## Macomb777 (Aug 30, 2019)

mtroo said:


> Mine was about $1950.


I was quoted $2400 last week, $1950 seems like a good price in comparison.


----------



## deljaso (Oct 7, 2018)

I can't wait for this review. It's been awhile, and I'm getting the itch to get a new mower. This one looks interesting, though the extra width of the timemaster may make mowing my 11k a little quicker.


----------



## Eric (Aug 15, 2017)

deljaso said:


> I can't wait for this review. It's been awhile, and I'm getting the itch to get a new mower. This one looks interesting, though the extra width of the timemaster may make mowing my 11k a little quicker.


Get both!! Kinda the direction I'm leaning, although it may be an exmark commercial instead of the time master, still debating that one!


----------



## RozWeston (May 20, 2018)

Okay, got everything. I'll try to include it all. I'm heading up today, plan to shoot this on Sunday - Will try to post by Monday.

Anything else, let me know.


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

RozWeston said:


> Hey, y'all
> 
> I believe I'm one of the few people out here (maybe the only) with the ProStripe560. The plan is to do a full video review this weekend. Going into this I thought I'd give anyone the opportunity to ask any questions, requests for features or any other info that you haven't been able to find in the limited vids that are out there...
> 
> ...


Did you ever review this? Curious if so, where is it? I would love to read over this ...


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

bushwacked said:


> RozWeston said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, y'all
> ...


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I have one and love it


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

I tangentially fulfilled my promise - I bought a Greensmaster instead! :lol:


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

RozWeston said:


> Okay, got everything. I'll try to include it all. I'm heading up today, plan to shoot this on Sunday - Will try to post by Monday.
> 
> Anything else, let me know.


Dude.... how's the pro stripe? still going strong? I'm pretty interested. I just got a JD220 reel that I have been using, but I have a bunch of mature trees that leave a mess in the fall (hickory nuts, acorns, leaves, leaves, and more leaves) and think I will need a rotary during the fall to manage not having to maticulosy clean the lawn every time I want to mow.

Check out this mod:
https://gcm.typepad.com/gcm/2013/08/close-shave-awaits-pga-competitors.html

Also, looks like Toro made some design changes recently, not sure how much of a difference they make.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

The blade is a little soft from what I've noticed but it should do the job. I'd rake up or try to blow the nuts into a pile.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

@ABC123 Do you ever use your prostripe without the bag? ie not collect the clippings? This is the only thing I am hesitant about as I don't really have a good method to dispose of bags of clippings for a 17k sq ft lawn.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah it works great. Has a rear discharge but it will look a little clumpy if the lawn is too long.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

This would also be a great option. But I'm not sure if it would be the same cut quality? But it's a bit cheaper

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009UX01WU/ref=ox_sc_saved_image_3?smid=A2HROCFH3AJADJ&psc=1


----------



## bushwacked (May 21, 2020)

Since these way so much, are these decently easy to push? Curious how long the drive will last? My honda drive is almost non existent so I am pushing hard through the grass with no help from it.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Not super easy to push but I wouldn't expect the drive to go out on a toro very quickly.


----------



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

How do you service the differential in the split rear drum? Is it a pain in the rear? Or just grease and go?


----------

